# [RISOLTO] Openbox profilo e use

## system09

Ciao a tutti.

Dopo l' installazione di gentoo con kde su ibook g4

e dopo aver imparato un pò di comandi base

di questo ottimo sistema

ho deciso di rifare l' installazione e di seguire il vostro consiglio

usando qualcosa di più leggero da kde.

Ho scelto openbox visto che ho già un pò di esperienza con questo window manager.

però ho un dubbio su che profilo usare

io vorrei che quando installo qualcosa si tirasse dietro meno dipendenze possibili.

Mi spiego meglio, prima di ripulire tutto dall' installazione precedente con kde

ho provato a installare openbox, ho settato il profilo come gnome e ho provato a intallare nm-applet

però si è tirato dietro circa 160 dipendenze tra cui anche brasero o cose simili che non mi interessano

la domanda è, che profilo mi conviene usare e quali USE?

Oppure è normale che si tiri dietro tutte quelle dipendenze?Last edited by system09 on Fri Sep 23, 2011 10:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

Il profilo gnome o kde è per quando installi l'uno o l'altro. Nulla vieta di usare il profilo base e installare kde o qualsiasi altro wm

----------

## system09

Ok fino a qui ci sono..

Ma quindi se imposto un profilo base

e faccio emerge nm-applet dovrebbe installarmi

solo il necessario per il suo funzionamento, giusto?

Perchè ieri impostando un profilo gnome mi ha installato

alcune cose inutili come ad esempio brasero.

Probabilmente sono io che sto facendo confusione

ma devo forse mettere qualche USE tipo -gnome -gtk

Scusate ma il concetto di queste use non l'ho ancora afferrato

benissimo.

----------

## ago

Le USE sostanzialmente il più delle volte modificano il configure: 

```
--enable-foo --disable-foo --with-bar --without-bar
```

Ti risultano familiari?

Possono anche aggiungere dipendenze o fare altro, una lettura dell'ebuild chiarisce la cosa, consulta il devmanual per maggiori info alle USE

----------

## system09

Ok inizio a capirci qualcosa, (forse)

ora ho un sistema gentoo openbox usabile, grazie anche a qualche dipendenza gnome 

impossibile da evitare.

Sicuramente dovrò aprire qualche altro topic perchè

gnome-power-manager non mi fa vedere la gestione energetica

e non riesco a togliere quel maledetto click del touchpad.

a presto!!

----------

## djinnZ

tieni conto di quanto detto qui oltre che delle use. Quando non usi gnome o kde potresti aver bisogno delle dipendenze di xorg-x11 e di altri applicativi "di servizio" per gestire talune impostazioni.

Quando il configure non prevede --enabe/--with-qalcosa allora le use aggiungono per dipendenza un pacchetto, la cui presenza sortirà lo stesso effetto.

----------

## system09

Ok grazie per i consigli,

con openbox più o meno me la cavo

l' ho usato molto con Arch,

il probelma è l' ibook che non è esattamente indicato

per linux e quindi bisogna avere un pò più di pazienza

per il resto è stato un ottimo tester per imparare a usare

un pò gentoo, che sicuramente più avanti

finirà sul mio pc di tutti i giorni!

Grazie!

----------

## ago

Metti sempre risolto quando hai risolto il problema

----------

## system09

scusa hai ragione qui mi sono dimenticato

provvedo subito

----------

## ago

 *system09 wrote:*   

> scusa hai ragione qui mi sono dimenticato
> 
> provvedo subito

 

tranquillo, era un semplice reminder, nessuno ti multa qui   :Smile: 

----------

